# Covid poses 'greatest threat to mental health since second world war'



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a bit surprised by this.









Covid poses 'greatest threat to mental health since second world war'


UK’s leading psychiatrist predicts impact will be felt for years after pandemic ends




www.theguardian.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Think about it. Covid being used as a control lever, mental illness is a natural progression.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Think about it. Covid being used as a control lever, mental illness is a natural progression.


Of course, push hard enough, take away enough and surprise people snap.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> Of course, push hard enough, take away enough and surprise people snap.


You take Covid, Loss of income, businesses failing, the riots, Cancel Culture, Woke crap, the election, Social Media, China, political animosity, and whatever else is in the soup, it would make anyone paying attention nutso


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Our government is pushing a cure that is worse than the disease. Who would not lose their mind?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

When in our history has our government told The People they can't work?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, for generations they have told certain demographics they didn't have to work...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> You take Covid, Loss of income, businesses failing, the riots, Cancel Culture, Woke crap, the election, Social Media, China, political animosity, and whatever else is in the soup, it would make anyone paying attention nutso


sounds like a good reason not to pay too close attention...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> sounds like a good reason not to pay too close attention...


I have had that discussion with a lot of people. They believe that.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I have had that discussion with a lot of people. They believe that.


mental health is huge. no one WANTS to feel bad. when you figure out what's making you feel bad, it only makes sense to stop, right?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> mental health is huge. no one WANTS to feel bad. when you figure out what's making you feel bad, it only makes sense to stop, right?


As soon as you find the thing that makes you feel bad, and you resolve that, something else comes along.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> As soon as you find the thing that makes you feel bad, and you resolve that, something else comes along.


so maybe the key then, is to not let anything make you feel bad. float above it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so maybe the key then, is to not let anything make you feel bad. float above it.


Right


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> As soon as you find the thing that makes you feel bad, and you resolve that, something else comes along.


Some people look for things to worry about. Some people revel in misery and worry by choice. Some people recognize they have no control over their next heartbeat or breath and choose to live in the moment. And some people are just crazy. I think just about everybody is part all of that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Covid is NOT causing mental health issues. The government response to Covid is causing mental health issues.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Covid is NOT causing mental health issues. The government response to Covid is causing mental health issues.


That one has been pretty easy to ignore.

EDIT - I spoke too quick. Lock downs and shut downs are impossible to ignore. I was thinking of masks and all that kind of BS


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Well, for generations they have told certain demographics they didn't have to work...



And a lot of them don't. We are not far from having half our population sponging off the working half. Once they become a majority they will always vote for the people promising them more of your stuff. Look at the condition of our cities as an example. The takers have already outnumbered the producers there and it is no surprise those are democrat strongholds.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

poppy said:


> And a lot of them don't. We are not far from having half our population sponging off the working half. Once they become a majority they will always vote for the people promising them more of your stuff. Look at the condition of our cities as an example. The takers have already outnumbered the producers there and it is no surprise those are democrat strongholds.


Haven't you heard? Money can be created out of thin air. It used to be somewhat restricted by the amount of paper and ink available. Now, it is created with a few key strokes. Everyone can have some.....until, wait I have seen this before too.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Covid is NOT causing mental health issues. The government response to Covid is causing mental health issues.


Read up on prognosis outcomes for people suffering emotionally at the time of a disease or illness, compared to those that aren't. Then it makes sense that there wasn't a spike in deaths and hospitalizations when the first Covid infections happened in this country over a year ago.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mom and I have been saying that the lockdowns and strain from covid news overload have brought out the nasty and ugly in a lot of people. Here suicide, drug overdoses and murders have increased since the first lockdown. Even traffic accident fatalities have increased. 

People are usually not hard wired to avoid other people. Most people prefer to spend time socializing with others. When you close them off from co-workers, friends, family and even their doctors they will become mentally stressed. But this isn't just about the social aspect. Job security, food security, even toilet paper security has hit many people really hard. Toss in the constant "in your face" covid news, riots, prejudice, environmental issues, govt bickering and all the other top news and it sets off a big stress bomb in some people.

It's going to get worse before this is over.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

What a world. It makes me thankful to be in a rural environment where being restricted means much less. Homesteading is giving me more goals than I thought I'd have, so that is one silver lining.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

altair said:


> What a world. It makes me thankful to be in a rural environment where being restricted means much less. Homesteading is giving me more goals than I thought I'd have, so that is one silver lining.


Never of shortage of things to do. 

The decision is between what I have to do, and the nice to do. The win is when the have to do list is done, and I can move on to the nice to do list.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Covid is NOT causing mental health issues. The government response to Covid is causing mental health issues.


We have to give kudos to the media for a major part of this doom and gloom response that is also causing mental health issues.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I agree. That’s one of the reasons I limit how much media I expose myself to. I listen to a local small town radio station from a town 25 miles north of me, and get the weekly paper that the town about 6 miles from me prints. Even THOSE can be aggravating. We had a snow storm come through Tuesday evening and overnight. I was thinking how great it was that the news on the radio was the first one I remember hearing in months that had no mention of Covid! Yea!
I’m not going to go off on a religious tangent, but my belief is that I can’t control other people or situations, so what I can’t change I turn over to God to handle. I worry about what I can do and control-me! I don’t live in fear.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

67drake said:


> I agree. That’s one of the reasons I limit how much media I expose myself to. I listen to a local small town radio station from a town 25 miles north of me, and get the weekly paper that the town about 6 miles from me prints. Even THOSE can be aggravating. We had a snow storm come through Tuesday evening and overnight. I was thinking how great it was that the news on the radio was the first one I remember hearing in months that had no mention of Covid! Yea!
> I’m not going to go off on a religious tangent, but my belief is that I can’t control other people or situations, so what I can’t change I turn over to God to handle. I worry about what I can do and control-me! I don’t live in fear.


Exactly.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our local paper comes out every Thursday. 
The front page typically has one national story, a couple of local stories and the 5 day weather. Page 2 has the town council's minutes. After that it is local sports, obits, 100 years ago today, recipes, a story about Mae Lou's sister coming in from Ohio for a visit, and a devotional. We got a note with our paper last week that there would be no issue again until the first week in January.
Good gawd what will we do?!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Wait a bit longer for the results of Mae Lou’s sister visiting


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I honestly don't know how people in town do it, We have gotten so many projects done this year because of the April/May shutdown, but I live out here on 10 acres, and only wear a mask at work because they demand it. I don't need to socially distance, because that is normal for me (not seeking out companionship). I have noticed no discernible difference in my mental health this year, but have noticed it in other people, so I guess it's a problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> Wait a bit longer for the results of Mae Lou’s sister visiting


_
"Mrs. Mae Lou Crabsour entertained her sister Edwina Turpenteen last week at her home on Widows Pike. Edwina arrived by train Tuesday with one suitcase and is expected to stay thru the weekend. She is believed to have a husband and several children back in Ohio and is a Baptist.
Mae Lou had purchased a large ham and a package of head cheese from Horbus Blundy the butcher, and pies were seen on a kitchen sill, so a large celebration is expected. No word on whether Mrs. Turpenteen will be leaving before or after Church on Sunday. This marks her second trip here since the spring planting."_

Now that is news.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After church of course!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you GTX63. Curiosity was getting to me. 



At least they did a follow up story. Seems much of the news I see does not do so.


----------



## Nod (Dec 17, 2020)

HDRider said:


> Think about it. Covid being used as a control lever, mental illness is a natural progression.


This sounds like the tactics used by nations on prisoners of war. Is that what you are referring

to?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Wv just gave 42 people the wrong shot. Did not give vaccine but the treatment shot. This is a nightmare. I have covid. Took 10 days to even get the covid test and still have not gotten results. Now some know i get pain meds. Drive 1.5 hrs to pain clinic. In the state my workers comp is in. Started call last week about being able to have my control meds scriptd faxed. Nope they wont do it. My reg doc wont do a temp script because i signed a contract at pain clinic. Guess I'll go for the appointment monday and let the pain clinic take my temp. Wonder if i get my scripts or.wind up in hospital with withdraw.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Wv just gave 42 people the wrong shot. Did not give vaccine but the treatment shot. This is a nightmare. I have covid. Took 10 days to even get the covid test and still have not gotten results. Now some know i get pain meds. Drive 1.5 hrs to pain clinic. In the state my workers comp is in. Started call last week about being able to have my control meds scriptd faxed. Nope they wont do it. My reg doc wont do a temp script because i signed a contract at pain clinic. Guess I'll go for the appointment monday and let the pain clinic take my temp. Wonder if i get my scripts or.wind up in hospital with withdraw.


I am happy to hear you feel well enough to get there. I hope they can help you out. There is a thread somewhere about on HT asking about your welfare after your posts in the throes of your worst Wuflu symptoms and infirmity.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Wv just gave 42 people the wrong shot. Did not give vaccine but the treatment shot. This is a nightmare. I have covid. Took 10 days to even get the covid test and still have not gotten results. Now some know i get pain meds. Drive 1.5 hrs to pain clinic. In the state my workers comp is in. Started call last week about being able to have my control meds scriptd faxed. Nope they wont do it. My reg doc wont do a temp script because i signed a contract at pain clinic. Guess I'll go for the appointment monday and let the pain clinic take my temp. Wonder if i get my scripts or.wind up in hospital with withdraw.


Whew, you sound much more coherent than the last time you posted. Are you feeling better? I hope they get you the medication you need without you going through withdrawal.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Is Joe Biden the model for the Joe Btfsfplk character in Li'l Abner?

It's the politicians handling of CoV that's making me crazy.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Forcast said:


> Wv just gave 42 people the wrong shot. Did not give vaccine but the treatment shot. This is a nightmare. I have covid. Took 10 days to even get the covid test and still have not gotten results. Now some know i get pain meds. Drive 1.5 hrs to pain clinic. In the state my workers comp is in. Started call last week about being able to have my control meds scriptd faxed. Nope they wont do it. My reg doc wont do a temp script because i signed a contract at pain clinic. Guess I'll go for the appointment monday and let the pain clinic take my temp. Wonder if i get my scripts or.wind up in hospital with withdraw.


Sorry to hear you are still dealing with the craziness of the medical world. I hope that you are able to get what you need without much more hassle. 
Crazy story about the wrong shots, yikes.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Facts—for those not allergic to them. US military deaths WW2 (Dec 41–Aug 45: 3 yrs, 9 mos): *407,316*; COVID-19 deaths (Feb 20–present (Jan 2, 21): 11 months): *358,682*. So, approx. 50,000 fewer deaths (at present) than the total US military losses for WW2; BUT the difference is that we have been living with COVID for less than a year with nearly the same number of deaths as the 4 years of WW2 military intervention.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

colourfastt said:


> Facts—for those not allergic to them. US military deaths WW2 (Dec 41–Aug 45: 3 yrs, 9 mos): *407,316*; COVID-19 deaths (Feb 20–present (Jan 2, 21): 11 months): *358,682*. So, approx. 50,000 fewer deaths (at present) than the total US military losses for WW2; BUT the difference is that we have been living with COVID for less than a year with nearly the same number of deaths as the 4 years of WW2 military intervention.


My intimate knowledge of world war two era people would suggest that the 70 through 90 year olds of that era would have gladly traded their lives for the lives of the 19 year olds lost in that conflict. Because they were actually decent human beings. Today's 70 year olds seem to forget a similar epidemic, the hong kong flu, because they were too busy protesting a war against communism that cost us 50,000 lives, and doing drugs and having orgies in the mud while they spread a disease that could kill grandma. I was hoping this epidemic would live up to it's hype and end the boomer's ugly stranglehold on this nation, but no such luck. We are stuck with this nonsense for as long as they are with us, at the expense of our young people. As they get more feeble, we will have to shut down everything every time there is a bad cold so they can live to drive 45 down the freeway to cracker barrel for another few years.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What a slanderous, nasty, and inaccurate statement about 70 year old Americans.
I will forebear detailing the errors.

Read a history book, or better yet actually talk with that generation. They are the retired folks who took care of business, home, and hearth.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What a slanderous, nasty, and inaccurate statement about 70 year old Americans.
> I will forebear detailing the errors.
> 
> Read a history book, or better yet actually talk with that generation. They are the retired folks who took care of business, home, and hearth.


The ones you describe or possibly identify with are not the ones that have been fighting our country since their late teens.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> Our local paper comes out every Thursday.
> The front page typically has one national story, a couple of local stories and the 5 day weather. Page 2 has the town council's minutes. After that it is local sports, obits, 100 years ago today, recipes, a story about Mae Lou's sister coming in from Ohio for a visit, and a devotional. We got a note with our paper last week that there would be no issue again until the first week in January.
> Good gawd what will we do?!


Our paper USED to be like that - all the local news, letters to the editor, letter from the editor, sports, obits, school board / county meetings, ads, etc. A paper that actually told the news - good or bad.

Our current paper now has a couple local news, letter from the editor - that our town is all rainbows and unicorns, sports, obits, school board / county meetings, ads, etc. For the most part - there is no bad news - other than if there is a major fire or bad accident. The school board / county meetings only have the good news - the bad news isn't reported. As I said, our paper presents our town as all rainbows and unicorns.

Needless to say, I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> My intimate knowledge of world war two era people would suggest that the 70 through 90 year olds of that era would have gladly traded their lives for the lives of the 19 year olds lost in that conflict. Because they were actually decent human beings. Today's 70 year olds seem to forget a similar epidemic, the hong kong flu, because they were too busy protesting a war against communism that cost us 50,000 lives, and doing drugs and having orgies in the mud while they spread a disease that could kill grandma. I was hoping this epidemic would live up to it's hype and end the boomer's ugly stranglehold on this nation, but no such luck. We are stuck with this nonsense for as long as they are with us, at the expense of our young people. As they get more feeble, we will have to shut down everything every time there is a bad cold so they can live to drive 45 down the freeway to cracker barrel for another few years.


Well, I’m a boomer, but don’t think I fit that description at all. Matter of fact this feeble old guy can still whip a lot of X’ers ass.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> My intimate knowledge of world war two era people would suggest that the 70 through 90 year olds of that era would have gladly traded their lives for the lives of the 19 year olds lost in that conflict. Because they were actually decent human beings. Today's 70 year olds seem to forget a similar epidemic, the hong kong flu, because they were too busy protesting a war against communism that cost us 50,000 lives, and doing drugs and having orgies in the mud while they spread a disease that could kill grandma. I was hoping this epidemic would live up to it's hype and end the boomer's ugly stranglehold on this nation, but no such luck. We are stuck with this nonsense for as long as they are with us, at the expense of our young people. As they get more feeble, we will have to shut down everything every time there is a bad cold so they can live to drive 45 down the freeway to cracker barrel for another few years.


Just enlighten us on your age and why you think the boomers have kept you down 🔻. It's real easy if a person has the skills and work ethic to surpass most of the masses!!!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

colourfastt said:


> Facts—for those not allergic to them. US military deaths WW2 (Dec 41–Aug 45: 3 yrs, 9 mos): *407,316*; COVID-19 deaths (Feb 20–present (Jan 2, 21): 11 months): *358,682*. So, approx. 50,000 fewer deaths (at present) than the total US military losses for WW2; BUT the difference is that we have been living with COVID for less than a year with nearly the same number of deaths as the 4 years of WW2 military intervention.


I think you left out a few million deaths. WW2 involved many countries and many million dead. Lasted more than 4 years also. Seems like the numbers are being carefully selected to provide the impression desired. Like many of the covid statistics.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I have found that if you begin judging others by their age (generation) you likely will miss out on finding out just how exceptional individuals can be in every age group. But, I am blessed by interacting with exceptional people of all ages. I will say there are mean people of all ages; but, in my experience they are the minority. It truly is a wonderful world. 

Well, my world is.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Redlands Okie said:


> I think you left out a few million deaths. WW2 involved many countries and many million dead. Lasted more than 4 years also. Seems like the numbers are being carefully selected to provide the impression desired. Like many of the covid statistics.


Since this discussion (and this forum, generally) is US-centric, I chose to only use the numbers specifically related to the US.

Update: as of Jan 4, 7:51 am EDT: the number of US deaths recorded is *360,078*; yesterday it was *358,682 *for an increase of *1,400* (1,396) in ONE day.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

colourfastt said:


> Since this discussion (and this forum, generally) is US-centric, I chose to only use the numbers specifically related to the US.
> 
> Update: as of Jan 4, 7:51 am EDT: the number of US deaths recorded is *360,078*; yesterday it was *358,682 *for an increase of *1,400* (1,396) in ONE day.



To be factual, the US averages 7,755 deaths per day. The question is how many of those 1,400 deaths blamed on COVID would have occurred anyway from other causes, including deaths caused by things like lack of treatment for other health issues. I personally knew a 73 year old guy here who went to the hospital in Sept. with chest pain. He was having a heart attack but he survived. The doctor found he needed 4 bypasses. But due to COVID restrictions, he opted to put a stent in his worst artery and told him they would do the surgery once the COVID cases subsided. In Oct. he got COVID and they put him in the hospital. The pneumonia cleared up in 4 days and they sent him home to monitor him and had him on Oxygen for 2 weeks. He recovered fine and was back to his active self. Six weeks later he complained of trouble breathing and his wife took him to the ER where he died of another heart attack. Yep, they listed it as a COVID death but the doctor admitted to the wife he would have been alive if they had done the surgery instead of postponing it due to COVID. Did COVID kill him? Only in a roundabout way.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My 90-year-old brother in law died yesterday with covid. 
He had been on death's doorstep for months, he was on hospice and required oxygen.
I doubt Covid is the reason he died. 

@colourfastt 
About 10 days ago the US moved into 9th. worse in death counts due to COVID.
This new wave has moved the US to 14th. worse. That's more than a 50% improvement.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

colourfastt said:


> Since this discussion (and this forum, generally) is US-centric, I chose to only use the numbers specifically related to the US.
> 
> Update: as of Jan 4, 7:51 am EDT: the number of US deaths recorded is *360,078*; yesterday it was *358,682 *for an increase of *1,400* (1,396) in ONE day.


Considering post such as this, the creative counting system, and the doomsday end of the world attitude the politicians are using I am impressed the numbers are so low.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

poppy said:


> To be factual, the US averages 7,755 deaths per day. The question is how many of those 1,400 deaths blamed on COVID would have occurred anyway from other causes, including deaths caused by things like lack of treatment for other health issues. I personally knew a 73 year old guy here who went to the hospital in Sept. with chest pain. He was having a heart attack but he survived. The doctor found he needed 4 bypasses. But due to COVID restrictions, he opted to put a stent in his worst artery and told him they would do the surgery once the COVID cases subsided. In Oct. he got COVID and they put him in the hospital. The pneumonia cleared up in 4 days and they sent him home to monitor him and had him on Oxygen for 2 weeks. He recovered fine and was back to his active self. Six weeks later he complained of trouble breathing and his wife took him to the ER where he died of another heart attack. Yep, they listed it as a COVID death but the doctor admitted to the wife he would have been alive if they had done the surgery instead of postponing it due to COVID. Did COVID kill him? Only in a roundabout way.


Let me introduce a new word to your vocabulary—co-morbidity.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Let me introduce a new word to your vocabulary—co-morbidity.


That's just like getting shot and dieing of a blood clot ???


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

TripleD said:


> That's just like getting shot and dieing of a blood clot ???


LOL, good one..


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

no really said:


> LOL, good one..


I'll try to be here all week 😂


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> I'll try to be here all week 😂


Be sure to tip your waitress...


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

colourfastt said:


> Let me introduce a new word to your vocabulary—co-morbidity.


Thanks for that valuable knowledge but I already knew about it. The point is COVID did not kill the man, it was the lack of proper healthcare for his clogged arteries. That lack of proper healthcare was because hospitals have been postponing needed treatments since the virus began. How many others will die from lack of treatment because of the COVID panic? Do you really think such deaths should show up in the daily COVID death number? That is dishonest and you know it. They label every death they can as a COVID death. A COVID test isn't even required.. They can say they saw one symptom (and that list of COVID symptoms runs the gamut from head to toe) and that automatically allows them to make it an 'assumed COVID' death


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

poppy said:


> Thanks for that valuable knowledge but I already knew about it. The point is COVID did not kill the man, it was the lack of proper healthcare for his clogged arteries. That lack of proper healthcare was because hospitals have been postponing needed treatments since the virus began. How many others will die from lack of treatment because of the COVID panic? Do you really think such deaths should show up in the daily COVID death number? That is dishonest and you know it. They label every death they can as a COVID death. A COVID test isn't even required.. They can say they saw one symptom (and that list of COVID symptoms runs the gamut from head to toe) and that automatically allows them to make it an 'assumed COVID' death


You might not get a reply! I quoted 5 plus hours ago. It's all good 🙂.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

I totally agree that the coronavirus affected our mental health because a lot of people were too afraid about the lockdown and losing their businesses or other problems. It is important to understand that having this fear harms a lot our mental health. Moreover I know people who went through depression because of it and I recommended them to follow some tips from Online Therapy for Depression | Telehealth Appointments that could help them with that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

67drake said:


> Well, I’m a boomer, but don’t think I fit that description at all. Matter of fact this feeble old guy can still whip a lot of X’ers ass.


Amazing what a well placed cane tip can do isn’t it!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Covid is NOT causing mental health issues. The government response to Covid is causing mental health issues.


Disagree people are not being treated for after effects of covid. Too many long haulers not getting any help at all.


----------

